# Can anyone help? BEan to cup jammed, now it wont work



## NorthantsPete (May 12, 2015)

Hi

I have anexpensive (relatively, for domestic) Bean to cup machine by Delonghi - ESAM5500 Cappuccino.

Its literally done about 70 shots so im keen to repair it. Ive already had the back off a few times to get spares for it initially so Im ok taking it apart however this ones got me stumped.

It seems like a software issue to me or the motors burnt out however ill explain.

The infuser wasn't put in 100%, and so, when it did its morning checks, it hit the ceiling of the device, causing it to jam and error "Press escape and OK"

I have since taken the belt off for the motor and robotic arm, and lowered the infuser to the bottom once more (manually) and reseated the infuser.

I now get no response from the device, no resetting, nothing, it just shows the following on the display "General Alarm!" which Id like to clear

That's it - no other info. Its either trying to use the motor, and cant, or the cpu is just not bothering. Nothing SEEMS damged.

Ive been quotes £65 to repair (max £30 parts) and £100+ by delonghi, but if its something simple Id like to do it myself - ie. if I could just find and satisfy the sensors it may work


----------



## mwardm (Oct 3, 2013)

Have you tried the test mode and reset function?

My sources tell me that test mode works like this (and I'll see if I can find the reset instructions next) :

Test mode ESAM 5500

Unplug power cord

Simultaneously held down the "1-cup dispensing" button and "water"

Be stuck plug

wait until the test mode appears, then you can release the keys.

The following functions can be tested using the buttons:

1 cup -> EV1

2 cups -> BG-motor down and up

Hot water -> pump

Cappuccino -> Steam (Vaporizer)

On / off button -> EV1 + EV2

P -> heater (Heater)

Rinse button -> grinder

Bean button (coffee strength) -> EV2

Mike...


----------



## mwardm (Oct 3, 2013)

The reset instructions seem a little more cryptic. Hopefully you can make sense of:

machines with display:

Pull out the plug, press power button and P / menu, NS back in, wait until the machine is no longer stirred (the BG moves yet, and stops in the Standartpostion) - Release buttons.

Good luck (and obviously try these at your own risk!)

Mike


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 12, 2015)

Ah, I iwhs I had this earlier, its gone to the shop. Well worth recording for future though, I hear its not uncommon

All other test attemps tfailed you see but they aren't fo rthis specific model

where di you get this info?

cheers


----------



## mwardm (Oct 3, 2013)

(Sorry - was afraid I might have been too late.)

When I was having problems with my EAM3200S years ago I spent hours googling and eventually found a load of info on a German site (in German):

http://www.kaffee-welt.net/index.php/Thread/1087-DeLonghi-Reparatur-und-Wartung-Sammelthread-zur-ersten-Hilfe/

Google translate...

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&sl=de&u=http://www.kaffee-welt.net/index.php/Thread/1087-DeLonghi-Reparatur-und-Wartung-Sammelthread-zur-ersten-Hilfe/%3Fs%3Df2e07e7fb1488382bea0fb66d6538b502ce00a2f&usg=ALkJrhgzhPuTdNVmCtVNN7ByjXdhfcVeng

...gets you what you see above.

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 12, 2015)

Hi

So, I got this fixed, they replaced the controller board.

IVe gone and done it AGAIN! The diffuser wasnt sat right and its crashed again into the roof, im not paying £170 again for the work. It just sits there on 'general alarm'

So, I got into the test menu thank you, tried all the tests, they all check out ok , everything moves up and down etc. - does anyone know how to RESET the device to forget everything? Its as if the computer is stuck and cant proceed.

I need it factory resetting like its a new machine but cant find anything online just reset instructions for other devices - i feel im SO close!


----------

